# Please Remove.



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Please remove.


----------



## irrelephant (Nov 5, 2011)

You think that this is more important that say, a budget? Petitions are not going to work, nor is anything else other than you rallying all the Verizon customers and calling and cancelling service due to the bootloader fiasco... Good luck with that btw. Speak with your money, cancel service via customer retention with the excuse of the bootloader not being able to be unlocked and persuade your friends, family, and development community to do the same. Then they "might", though unlikely, listen.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Since basically the only thing that has been resolved by "White House Petition" is finding out the recipe of the beer the President makes, I think this is pretty silly.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mmmmmm... Beer


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Mmmmmm... Beer


http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/09/01/ale-chief-white-house-beer-recipe


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Makes me laugh when people calls out to the masses to sign a petition. You really think the gov or anyone else gives two hoots about what we want? Until you can match the campaign contributions that big corporate give them you are Sol. Remember money talks not signatures on a piece of paper.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4


----------

